# Amazon Acessories and Kindle Boards?



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey posted something about the purchases we make from Amazon helping the Kindle Boards. Can a moderator explain how that works? I also just read where Betsy bought the water proof bag Lizbeth suggested & she mentioned $$ for the boards.

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey can probably explain it better, but Kindleboards is an Amazon associate.  As such, if he (or any of us) creates a link to a product with the Kindleboards Associate ID in it, Kindelboards get a small amount, call it a commission when people use that link and then buy the product.  

Running the Kindleboards costs Harvey, we can cover some of that by, where feasible, buying using the Kindleboards Associate links (most of the links in the posts are associate links.)  Obviously, it's up to you, and there may be situations where it isn't really feasible for whatever reason: price, shipping costs, your own membership deals, whatever.

Hope I didn't garble the explanation or get anything too wrong, Harvey!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think that's a pretty clear explanation, Betsy.

Linda -- the links from here have a code which indicates it was a purchase that was linked to (clicked through) from the affiliate site. It's embedded in the URL.

Someone asked the other day...if you heard of a book here and clicked on it and downloaded the sample...then bought the book later from your Kindle, would Harvey get the affiliate credit? He was going to do more research but from what I have been able to ascertain, I don't think he would. You'd need to come back here and click on the link again to get the code into the URL.

Leslie


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Bets & Leslie.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been meaning to research this as well. I have been changing the links in all the posts that I find where they haven't been set up with the affiliate link.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

So if I knew I was going to buy a book, made my own link to it, clicked on the link and bought it would that earn money for KB? Because that would be great!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> So if I knew I was going to buy a book, made my own link to it, clicked on the link and bought it would that earn money for KB? Because that would be great!


That is correct.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, Amazon gives us a small commission - typically 4% for electronics-related items - for anything purchased at Amazon after someone clicks to Amazon though our site. 

The price you pay does not change - and it's a nice way to defray the costs of hosting the site.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought some computer hardware yesterday from Amazon.  I used the link at the bottom of the page to get there (Kindle Store) then did a search from there.  Does that give the KB the commission?  If so, I will use that method in the future too.  It was easy and helps pay for something I am really enjoying!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That is very kind of you to think of that. Yes, any Amazon purchase will be credited to KindleBoards if you get to Amazon through a link on our pages. Thanks for your support!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

This is so nice to know.  I bought a book cover and light directly from Amazon this week.  I will try to do it from here from now on.  I love this site and want to support it any way that I can.  Only problem is I don't like to be away from the board for very long,  I miss too much.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to know, I will do that myself!

I've also found a book a couple of times in a non-Kindle board search, then posted it on Kindleboards so I could click through to buy it!

Betsy


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll make sure I click through to amazon from here so that Kindle Boards gets the credit. I think it is great that they are doing that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, so that's one more reason why we MUST buy more Kindle accessories--to support the Kindleboards!  I'm all over that!

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I was going directly to amazon.com.  Now that I know I will get to amazon through the link on the kindle boards...good to know.


----------

